# la pavoni steam knob



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

would anyone have the general dimensions of a la pavoni steam knob?

thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

as in Width?

40mm


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Which model ?


----------

